# All Slavic languages: dupla, tripla ... negacija



## Orlin

Zdravo svima! Koliko ja znam, "normalno" se negiraju u slovenskim jezicima *svi* elementi (glagol, zamenice, plilozi itd.) ako se negacija odnosi na *svu* rečenicu - evo primera na BCS ovde u postu br. 4. Sasvim je isti obrazac u bugarskom (iste rečenice kao Denisove, negativi su boldirani):
1. *Ня*мам *ни*какви пари.
2. *Не* съм видял *ни*кого там.
3. *Ни*кога *ни*кого *не* е имало в офиса. (Broj negativa u principu nije ograničen samo na 2).
Kao i u ruskom:
1. У меня *нет* *ни*каких денег.
2. Я *ни*кого *не* видел там.
3. *Ни*когда *ни*кого *не* было в офисе.
Zamolio bih vas da napišete iste primere na ostalim slovenskim jezicima i potvrditi ili ne da se u njima koristi isti model. Hvala unapred!


----------



## nonik

CZ
Nemám žádné peníze.
Neviděl jsem tam nikoho.
Nikdy nikdo nebyl v kanceláři.


----------



## daginho

Bok, Orline! Gramatički ispravne rečenice u hrvatskom bile bi:

1. *Ne*mam *ni*šta novaca.
2. *Ni*sam *ni*koga ondje vidio.
3. *Ni*kamo *ne* idi!

Hrvatski standard razlikuje _nigdje_, _nikamo_ i _nikuda_. _Nigdje _se upotrebljava za opise bez kretanja (npr. _*Ni*gdje *ne*ma *ni*koga._ > Heh, evo rečenice od tri riječi i sve tri negacije! ); _nikamo _sa značenjem "ni na koje mjesto" (npr. _Kamo si krenuo? -Nikamo._); _nikuda _sa značenjem "ni u kojem pravcu" (npr. _Nismo mogli nikuda: ni lijevo ni desno, ni naprijed ni nazad._). No u govornom jeziku ljudi često upotrebljavaju _nigdje_ za sva tri oblika.

Također, u standardu se razlikuju _ondje _i _tamo. __Ondje _znači "na tom mjestu", dok je _tamo _slično kao _nikamo, _pa se upotrebljava za kretanje i ima značenje "prema tom mjestu", "u to mjesto" (npr. _Kamo si krenuo? -Tamo prema jezeru._).


----------



## VelikiMag

Interesantno je da se kod Perfekta u češkom negira glavni glagol, a u BCS i bugarskom pomoćni:
Neviděl jsem - Nisam vidio / Не съм видял


----------



## Duya

Jedina konstrukcija koju znam, a gde u srpskom (a pretpostavljam i bosanskom i hrvatskom) postoji kolebanje je

nikad+pridev+imenica

Po standardu, pridev bi trebalo da bude odrečan, ali se u govornom jeziku češće sreće potvrdan oblik, i to od situacije do situacije:

_Nikad nedosanjan san / *Nikad dosanjan san
Nikad neviđeni filmovi / *Nikad viđeni filmovi_

Pretpostavljam da zabuna potiče iz analogije sa predikativnom upotrebom prideva, pa se iz _Ovaj san nije nikad dosanjan_ izvodi _Ovo je nikad dosanjan san.
_


----------



## Azori

Slovak

I haven't got any money. - *Ne*mám *žiadne* peniaze./*Ne*mám *nijaké* peniaze.

I haven't seen anybody there. - *Ni*koho som tam *ne*videl.

Nobody was ever at the office. - *Ni*kto *ni*kdy *ne*bol v kancelárii.

Don't go anywhere! - *Ni*kde *ne*choď!/*Ni*kam *ne*choď!


----------



## Orlin

Duya said:


> Jedina konstrukcija koju znam, a gde u srpskom (a pretpostavljam i bosanskom i hrvatskom) postoji kolebanje je
> 
> nikad+pridev+imenica
> 
> Po standardu, pridev bi trebalo da bude odrečan, ali se u govornom jeziku češće sreće potvrdan oblik, i to od situacije do situacije:
> 
> _Nikad nedosanjan san / *Nikad dosanjan san
> Nikad neviđeni filmovi / *Nikad viđeni filmovi_
> 
> Pretpostavljam da zabuna potiče iz analogije sa predikativnom upotrebom prideva, pa se iz _Ovaj san nije nikad dosanjan_ izvodi _Ovo je nikad dosanjan san.
> _


U bugarskom je negacija prideva isto _obavezna_ u ovom slučaju: *ни*кога *не*виждани филми, *ни*кога *не*сънуван сън.
Međutim, da li je u BCS moguća varijanta _Nemam nikakvih para/novaca_, po obrascu kojim se koristi recimo bugarski i ruski?


----------



## VelikiMag

Duya said:


> Jedina konstrukcija koju znam, a gde u srpskom (a pretpostavljam i bosanskom i hrvatskom) postoji kolebanje je
> 
> nikad+pridev+imenica
> 
> Po standardu, pridev bi trebalo da bude odrečan, ali se u govornom jeziku češće sreće potvrdan oblik, i to od situacije do situacije:
> 
> _Nikad nedosanjan san / *Nikad dosanjan san
> Nikad neviđeni filmovi / *Nikad viđeni filmovi_
> 
> Pretpostavljam da zabuna potiče iz analogije sa predikativnom upotrebom prideva, pa se iz _Ovaj san nije nikad dosanjan_ izvodi _Ovo je nikad dosanjan san.
> _


Ovo me je baš bacilo u razmišljanje. Ono što mogu da primijetim je da nisu u pitanju klasični pridjevi, već su to trpni glagolski pridjevi, tako da možda to izaziva konfuziju. A kod klasičnih pridjeva prefiks _ne-_ često ne označava prostu negaciju, već novi pridjev suprotnog značenja: _tačan - netačan_, _precizan - neprecizan_, _pristojan - nepristojan_. Tako bi iskazi _nikad tačan odgovor _i _nikad netačan odgovor_ imali potpuno suprotno značenje.

Šta misliš o ovome: _Nikad neobrijan čovjek?_
Da li znači _uvijek obrijan _ili _uvijek neobrijan? _


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

Nimam nič denarja.
Nikogar nisem tam videl.
Nikogar ni bilo nikoli v pisarni.
Nikamor ne hodi!


----------



## Orlin

vianie said:


> Štvoritá negácia - Nikde nikdy nikto nebol milovaný všetkými. (O preklad sa radšej nepokúšam.)


Ovo dokazuje da je princip sasvim isti: negacija svih elemenata, neograničan broj negacija.
Fraza mi je sasvim razumljiva i može da se prevede na bugarskom sličnom pasivnom konstrukcijom: _Никъде никой никога не е бил обичан от всички._ Na BCS bi doslovni prevod bio _Nigd(j)e ni(t)ko nikada nije bio voljen od svih_, o kojem nisam siguran da li zvuči dobro (skorije ne). Za ruski ne znam, rečenica možda ne može da se konstruira baš tako.


----------



## yael*

VelikiMag said:


> Šta misliš o ovome: _Nikad neobrijan čovjek?_
> Da li znači _uvijek obrijan _ili _uvijek neobrijan? _



It should be UVEK OBRIJAN... No?
Good question mate, I like it!


----------



## DenisBiH

VelikiMag said:


> Šta misliš o ovome: _Nikad neobrijan čovjek?_
> Da li znači _uvijek obrijan _ili _uvijek neobrijan? _



Meni je to _uvijek obrijan_.


----------



## yael*

Therefore, two negatives can resolve to a positive in CBS?


----------



## DenisBiH

yael* said:


> Therefore, two negatives can resolve to a positive in CBS?



I don't think these are two negatives in the strict sense, _neobrijan _is simply an adjective like any other, only it happens to be one formed with ne-.

You wouldn't normally invert such adjectives when creating a negative sentence.

_Jesi li ga ikada vidio obrijanog?
_gives_
Nisam ga nikada vidio obrijanog.

Jesi li ga ikada vidio neobrijanog?
_gives_
Nisam ga nikada vidio neobrijanog.

_In the case of _nikad neobrijan_ it semantically resolves (to me, at least) to _uvijek obrijan_, but not because of any Bosnian grammar rule for negation that says it should do so.


----------



## Duya

Orlin said:


> Međutim, da li je u BCS moguća varijanta _Nemam nikakvih para/novaca_, po obrascu kojim se koristi recimo bugarski i ruski?



Naravno da jeste, to sam podrazumijevao. Ovo sa _nikad_ sam naveo kao jedini potencijalni izuzetak od generalnog pravila višestruke negacije.

Što se tiče _nikad neobrijan_, ja bih to parsirao kao _uvijek neobrijan, _ali razumijem i Denisovu logiku. To je u svakom slučaju jedan od izraza koje treba izbjegavati zbog inherentne dvosmislenosti (kao što je _Sumnjam da je on ukrao pare_).


----------



## DenisBiH

Duya said:


> Naravno da jeste, to sam podrazumijevao. Ovo sa _nikad_ sam naveo kao jedini potencijalni izuzetak od generalnog pravila višestruke negacije.
> 
> Što se tiče _nikad neobrijan_, ja bih to parsirao kao _uvijek neobrijan, _ali razumijem i Denisovu logiku. To je u svakom slučaju jedan od izraza koje treba izbjegavati zbog inherentne dvosmislenosti (kao što je _Sumnjam da je on ukrao pare_).




nikad neobrijan = uvijek neobrijan?

Ali to mi stvara problem samo po sebi, zbog neizbježnog nastavka:

nikad = uvijek


----------



## VelikiMag

DenisBiH said:


> nikad neobrijan = uvijek neobrijan?
> 
> Ali to mi stvara problem samo po sebi, zbog neizbježnog nastavka:
> 
> nikad = uvijek


Ako se malo više zamislim, logičnije mi je da samo jedna negacija negira cijelu rečenicu (kao što je to u engleskom) nego da se sve negira do besvijesti, kao što je to kod nas slučaj. Ali budući da su svi ti naši izrazi možda više idiomatični nego previše smisleni, često se na to i ne obraća pažnja.

Što se tiče ovih pridjeva, ja to shvatm ovako:
_neobrijan = nije obrijan, _ili _neviđen = nije viđen.

_A pošto _nikad _zahtijeva iza sebe negaciju (ne možemo reći _nikad jesam/jesi/jeste_), ja bih, kao i Duya, rekao _nikad neobrijan _u značenju _nikad nije obrijan_ iliti _uvijek neobrijan_.
Isto tako bih rekao npr. _nikad nezavršen projekat _ili _nikad neizgrađena kuća_. Ali možda ima i neki slučaj gdje bi mi drugačije zvučalo bolje.

Ako bi akcenat bio _n__è__obrijan _umjesto _neobrìjān _(kako bih ja inače rekao), onda bih _nikad neobrijan _shvatio kao _uvijek obrijan._


----------



## yael*

VelikiMag said:


> Ako se malo više zamislim, logičnije mi je da samo jedna negacija negira cijelu rečenicu (kao što je to u engleskom) nego da se sve negira do besvijesti, kao što je to kod nas slučaj. Ali budući da su svi ti naši izrazi možda više idiomatični nego previše smisleni, često se na to i ne obraća pažnja.
> 
> Što se tiče ovih pridjeva, ja to shvatm ovako:
> _neobrijan = nije obrijan, _ili _neviđen = nije viđen.
> 
> _A pošto _nikad _zahtijeva iza sebe negaciju (ne možemo reći _nikad jesam/jesi/jeste_), ja bih, kao i Duya, rekao _nikad neobrijan _u značenju _nikad nije obrijan_ iliti _uvijek neobrijan_.
> Isto tako bih rekao npr. _nikad nezavršen projekat _ili _nikad neizgrađena kuća_. Ali možda ima i neki slučaj gdje bi mi drugačije zvučalo bolje.
> 
> Ako bi akcenat bio _n__è__obrijan _umjesto _neobrìjān _(kako bih ja inače rekao), onda bih _nikad neobrijan _shvatio kao _uvijek obrijan._



Now, this is confusing! Neobrijan has only be pronounced as _n__è__obrijan in Serbian, t_here is no other way to pronounce it... Not in Belgrade, for sure. 

And I can only see _nikad neobrijan_ as _uvek obrijan, _in any given context, as nikad netačan equals uvek tačan.  Nikad requires a negative verb, that's true, but I am not sure about adjectives.


----------



## Duya

Kad se vratim unazad, vidim da nisam najbolje sročio problem: nije _nikad_+pridjev+imenica, nego _nikad_+*glagolski pridjev trpni*+imenica.

_Netačan _je običan pridjev, i _nikad netačan _(iako nategnuto zvuči, ne vjerujem da bi to iko ikad zaista izgovorio) zaista znači _uvijek tačan_.

E sad, mnogi pridjevi su granično "glagolski" ili "obični". Takav je i Denisov pridjev _neobrijan_. Otud i dvosmislenost.

@yael: U Bosni ne prenosimo toliko rado sve akcente sa osnove na prefiks (iako volimo _naproklit'ku_ ). Tako bismo, bar ponekad, rekli _neòbrijān. _(akcenat Velikog Maga gore je zetski, staroštokavski) I da, kažemo _òbrijān_, meni _ȍbrijan_ zvuči srbijanski.


----------



## Sobakus

Heh, this is one of those rare times that the insanely complex Russian punctuation actually helps anybody, but the meaning of the phrase in question depends on the negative particle *ne* being written separately from the adjective or not. So:

никогда небрит = всегда брит - here небрит is what *VelikiMag* called novi pridjev suprotnog značenja
никогда не брит = всегда небрит - here it's just a participle with the required after никогда negation

The problem is, it's difficult to mark the difference in speech, and so the default meaning will be the second one. You can probably put the stress on *не* to show you mean the first one though.



Orlin said:


> Štvoritá negácia - Nikde nikdy nikto nebol milovaný všetkými. (O preklad sa radšej nepokúšam.)
> 
> 
> 
> Ovo dokazuje da je princip sasvim isti: negacija svih elemenata, neograničan broj negacija.
> Fraza mi je sasvim razumljiva i može da se prevede na bugarskom sličnom pasivnom konstrukcijom: _Никъде никой никога не е бил обичан от всички._ Na BCS bi doslovni prevod bio _Nigd(j)e ni(t)ko nikada nije bio voljen od svih_, o kojem nisam siguran da li zvuči dobro (skorije ne). Za ruski ne znam, rečenica možda ne može da se konstruira baš tako.
Click to expand...

Is všetkými also negated here? If not, then it's the same in Russian:

 Нигде никогда никто не был любим всеми (Nobody has ever been loved by everyone anywhere), although we don't like passive constructions here.
If it is negated then Russian has one more negation, namely всеми becomes никем.


----------



## DenisBiH

I tried asking my mother what she understood by _nikad neobrijan_. To my great surprise, to her that's the same as _nikad obrijan_ i.e. _uvijek neobrijan _(her exact words were_ uvijek čupav_).


----------



## VelikiMag

DenisBiH said:


> I tried asking my mother what she understood by _nikad neobrijan_. To my great surprise, to her that's the same as _nikad obrijan_ i.e. _uvijek neobrijan _(her exact words were_ uvijek čupav_).


Hiljadu ljudi, hiljadu ćudi!


----------



## DenisBiH

VelikiMag said:


> Hiljadu ljudi, hiljadu ćudi!





Evo par malo starijih primjera na isti kalup kao "nikad neobrijan".

Jovan Protić, 1898:



> ...zahvalila se i oprostila ovim riječima: „Današnjim svojim stupanjem na  pozornicu uzimam oproštaj od moje mile i drage, *nikad nezaboravljene  pozornice*, a tako isto i od vas sviju, koji ste me za vrijeme moga  glumovanja obasipali tolikim i tolikim znacima ljubavi i priznanja.




Milan Grlović, 1898:



> Njezin divni sopran razvijao se je pod vještom upravom savjesnih i  razumnih učitelja do *nikad nenaslućene jakosti i čistoće*, njezina se je  tehnika usavršavala i gladila, proučavanje uloga utanjilo se, a njezina  igra oplemenila i zaoblila.


----------



## Orlin

Duya said:


> Naravno da jeste, to sam podrazumijevao. Ovo sa _nikad_ sam naveo kao jedini potencijalni izuzetak od generalnog pravila višestruke negacije.


Pitao sam ne zbog negacije nego zbog toga što je Denis napisao "Nemam ništa para/novaca" umesto moje varijante koja mi je izgledala logičnije i karakterističnije za druge jezike koje poznajem, i nisam znao da li je samo lična preferencija ili nešto drugo.


----------



## yael*

Orlin said:


> Pitao sam ne zbog negacije nego zbog toga što je Denis napisao "Nemam ništa para/novaca" umesto moje varijante koja mi je izgledala logičnije i karakterističnije za druge jezike koje poznajem, i nisam znao da li je samo lična preferencija ili nešto drugo.



Ja ne bih nikad rekla "nemam ništa novaca", to nekako nije u duhu srpskog (tj. srbijanskog) jezika. Pre bih rekla: "nemam ni pare", još bolje: "nemam ni dinara" ili, jednostavnije, samo sa jednom negacijom: "nemam para".


----------



## DenisBiH

Hm, nisam siguran koliko je ovo u domenu razgovornog a koliko standardnog jezika, ali meni _Nemam ništa para_ i _Nemam nikakvih para_ nije baš u potpunosti isto, mada bi možda bilo teže objasniti zašto. Evo recimo gdje bih ja to _nikakvih_ upotrijebio:
_
Gdje su pare što si ukrao, lopove?!
Nemam ja *nikakvih* para!_

Koliko vidim ovdje gore je _nikakvih_ u smislu "niti jedne vrste para (pa ni te koje me optužuješ da sam ukrao)". Ako bih stavljao neki drugi oblik umjesto _ništa_, stavio bih _nimalo_. Ili naravno kako yael* reče sa _Nemam ni..._

Inače, _novaca_ sam namjerno poslije dodao jer mi je _Nemam ništa para_ imalo previše razgovorni prizvuk. Ako bih birao razgovornu varijantu, bilo bi moguće i _Ne'am ni banke/marke_, _Ne'am nimalo love_ itd.


----------



## !netko!

daginho said:


> Bok, Orline! Gramatički ispravne rečenice u hrvatskom bile bi:
> 
> 1. *Ne*mam *ni*šta novaca.



A bit offtopic, but isn't "novac" uncountable in Croatian? As in, "Nemam *novca*".


----------



## DenisBiH

!netko! said:


> A bit offtopic, but isn't "novac" uncountable in Croatian? As in, "Nemam *novca*".



According to HJP:



> sredstvo plaćanja u kovanim ili papirnatim komadima u raznim vrijednostima (apoenima) [*bez novca/novaca*; *puno novca/novaca*; _za male novce/novce_; _trka za novcem_; _biti pri novcu_]; lova


----------



## Sobakus

DenisBiH said:


> _Ne'am nimalo *love*_ itd.


Does this by chance mean "money" too?


----------



## yael*

Sobakus said:


> Does this by chance mean "money" too?


Lova. Yes that means money too. Slang.


----------



## DenisBiH

Sobakus said:


> Does this by chance mean "money" too?



Yep, and according to HJP it seems to be a loanword from Romani, of all things.


----------



## !netko!

DenisBiH said:


> According to HJP:



Thanks, Denis!


----------



## Orlin

Sobakus said:


> Is všetkými also negated here? If not, then it's the same in Russian:
> 
> Нигде никогда никто не был любим всеми (Nobody has ever been loved by everyone anywhere), although we don't like passive constructions here.
> If it is negated then Russian has one more negation, namely всеми becomes никем.


Po meni se _všetkými_ i njegovi ekvivalenti u ostalim meni poznatim slovenskim jezicima ne negiraju pošto negacija ove zamenice (ili odsustvo negacije) radikalno izmenjuje smisao *baš u suprotni*: poredi _любим все_м vs. _любим никем_, _обичан от всички _vs. _обичан от никого_, _voljen od svih _vs. _voljen ni od koga_, i to sasvim ne zavisi od toga ima li drugih negacija u rečenici ili ne nego od toga da li imamo u vidu eng. "loved by everyone" ili "(not) loved by anyone".


----------



## VelikiMag

Orlin said:


> _voljen od svih _vs. _voljen od nikoga_


Ne može se reći _od nikoga_, već _ni od koga_.


----------



## Orlin

VelikiMag said:


> Ne može se reći _od nikoga_, već _ni od koga_.


Oh, zaboravio sam, ispraviću!


----------



## Twinkle_Ukraine

Orlin said:


> 1. У меня *нет* *ни*каких денег.
> 2. Я *ни*кого *не* видел там.
> 3. *Ни*когда *ни*кого *не* было в офисе.



1. Я *не* маю *жодних/ніяких* грошей.
2. Я *нікого* там *не* бачив.
3. *Ніколи* *нікого* *не* було в офісі.

 "жодних/ніяких" are negative pronouns too which makes double or even triple (sentence 3) negation.


----------



## Orlin

DenisBiH said:


> Hm, nisam siguran koliko je ovo u domenu razgovornog a koliko standardnog jezika, ali meni _Nemam ništa para_ i _Nemam nikakvih para_ nije baš u potpunosti isto, mada bi možda bilo teže objasniti zašto. Evo recimo gdje bih ja to _nikakvih_ upotrijebio:
> _
> Gdje su pare što si ukrao, lopove?!
> Nemam ja *nikakvih* para!_
> 
> Koliko vidim ovdje gore je _nikakvih_ u smislu "niti jedne vrste para (pa ni te koje me optužuješ da sam ukrao)". Ako bih stavljao neki drugi oblik umjesto _ništa_, stavio bih _nimalo_. Ili naravno kako yael* reče sa _Nemam ni..._





Twinkle_Ukraine said:


> 1. Я *не* маю *жодних/ніяких* грошей.
> 2. Я *нікого* там *не* бачив.
> 3. *Ніколи* *нікого* *не* було в офісі.
> 
> "жодних/ніяких" are negative pronouns too which makes double or even triple (sentence 3) negation.


I ja mislim da dodavanje zamenice _nikakvih_ (i svih njenih ekvivalenta u ostalim slovenskim jezicima) može da ima prizvuk da nema nijedne vrste para, ali ga ja lično ne osećam kao vezano za odsustvo _nijedne_ _vrste_ para nego kao prosto _isticanje_ _nedostatka para _(umesto recimo bugarski "Нямам пари" ili što god ekvivalentno u drugim slovenskim jezicima, koje bi bilo neutralno).


----------

